# Looking for a halo LED spindle light



## litewings (Feb 26, 2022)

There are so many available. I'm sure many are just to weak to get the job done. If any of you have found a good one that is bright and decent quality, can a get a link to the product? Looking for a 100mm ring. Trying to avoid a pile of lights I'll never use.


----------



## 7milesup (Feb 26, 2022)

I wouldn't spend much on them. Here is a link to one that I bought.  





						LED Halo Rings - Accent Lighting - Vehicle Lighting | Super Bright LEDs
					






					www.superbrightleds.com
				




you would need a power supply too. I think I had one laying around here that used. I 3D printed a switch holder and tapped some holes on the side of the mill. I fastened my light ring with E6000 adhesive. 
After having the light ring on for a couple of years now, I will have to sat that it is 'ok'.  There is a shadow the closer you get to the spindle. I plan on adding a two more led units mounted to a 3D printed arms. I believe I could tie in to the same power source and switch unit.


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 26, 2022)

I doubled up my rings, one inside the other and that seemed to really help with shadows etc. I love them way better than side lights, but a really good option is the led sewing machine lights. They can be very bright, easy to mount because of the mag base and the head itself is tiny so easy to see around.


----------



## Jake P (Feb 26, 2022)

I went with this one for my mill (RF-45) and used a 110mm.  Nice and bright with a color temperature that might be a tad cool, but I prefer that over a light that is too warm.



			Amazon.com


----------



## Aukai (Feb 27, 2022)

Mine.








						VISION 3.5 LED RING LIGHT 126 LEDS CNC R8 KNEE MILL BRIDGEPORT PROTOTRAK IP68  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for VISION 3.5 LED RING LIGHT 126 LEDS CNC R8 KNEE MILL BRIDGEPORT PROTOTRAK IP68 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## litewings (Feb 27, 2022)

7milesup, thanks for the link. I have a power supply and switch installed.

Jake P, I was looking at those and they are on my list. 8000k is really cool. Like you, I prefer the cool compared to warm of daylight.

Aukai, That's an impressive looking light, but more than Id like to spend. I may contact them and get dimensions. I'll be installing it in a tach mount ring I'll be building.


----------



## davidpbest (Feb 27, 2022)

I would recommend you recess the LED light into a groove so that the light is shielded from emitting out to the sides - which for me creates terrible glare when I'm trying to see the part being machined.  You can see what I'm talking about in this photo.  You want most of the light directed downward and shielded from the operator.







Also, give some consideration to how the wires for the LED are secured when they exit the mounting ring.  I've posted my solution to this challenge _*here*_.   Also have some drawings for a version that fits the PM-935 *here* that might be useful as a guide.


----------



## litewings (Feb 27, 2022)

davidpbest said:


> I would recommend you recess the LED light into a groove so that the light is shielded from emitting out to the sides - which for me creates terrible glare when I'm trying to see the part being machined.  You can see what I'm talking about in this photo.  You want most of the light directed downward and shielded from the operator.
> 
> View attachment 398322
> 
> ...



I've been studying your drawing with the tach pickup. Probably what I will build.


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Feb 27, 2022)

That's great advise on the side shields!!! I did mine with Copper tape for bling...
I have two rings: one on the head casting and one on the face of the quill that moves up and down. I use a badge leash to tender the wires. 

Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## cobraJack (Feb 28, 2022)

litewings said:


> There are so many available. I'm sure many are just to weak to get the job done. If any of you have found a good one that is bright and decent quality, can a get a link to the product? Looking for a 100mm ring. Trying to avoid a pile of lights I'll never use.


My go-to store for all things LED





						Search Results For "ring light" | LED Halo Rings | Accent Lighting | Super Bright LEDs
					

Search Results For ring light.




					www.superbrightleds.com


----------



## Cletus (Feb 28, 2022)

I used these in my build, nice bright, white illumination.


			https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07MZSGJ3P/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## litewings (Feb 28, 2022)

Cletus said:


> I used these in my build, nice bright, white illumination.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07MZSGJ3P/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Ordered some today. Not the exact same but also another amazon seller and they have the same specs. Thanks all for the input.


----------



## aliva (Mar 1, 2022)

Adam Booth received a light from Hound Dog Machining . I checked their web site a while ago and their light is around $150US. Nice looking light but over priced. I just check the Hound Dog site and it's down.


----------



## Cletus (Mar 1, 2022)

Built my own from cheap mic booms and LED down-lighters, Super Bright!


----------

